# Unable to find library



## notooth (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello,

I got this error when compiling a package. Can anyone help?

```
ld: error: unable to find library -libus-1.0
ld: error: unable to find library -lgio-2.0
ld: error: unable to find library -lgobject-2.0
ld: error: unable to find library -lglib-2.0
ld: error: unable to find library -lintl
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 29, 2020)

Which port (package)? Please also post all the build messages, if to long, previous 15 lines before the error.


----------



## notooth (Mar 29, 2020)

I've just solved it myself by using gcc to build it. Please  delete this thread.


----------

